# Old Man Winter !



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks like he will return hopefully for the last time. There saying low 36 here. Its only gonna be that cold for one hour so they say & that's Sunday morning.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I've been watching that...started out at 40 deg low, then 38, and now 37 deg here. 

That's low enough for frost if conditions are right. I've been expecting a cold snap but look like this one will not last long. Corn and beans planted yesterday. I will hold off on putting out pepper plants for a couple of days. 

Agree, it looks like maybe the last one in the 30's until fall.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> I've been watching that...started out at 40 deg low, then 38, and now 37 deg here.
> 
> That's low enough for frost if conditions are right. I've been expecting a cold snap but look like this one will not last long. Corn and beans planted yesterday. I will hold off on putting out pepper plants for a couple of days.
> 
> Agree, it looks like maybe the last one in the 30's until fall.


Yup! It started 44 & now 36. I'm thinking I'll be ok. If I had those tubs like you have I'd cover them. But I don't so I'll let them ride. 36 for an hour hopefully won't hurt them will see. I'll keep watching.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Down another notch to 36 deg forecast here. 

Starting to get concerned...if this trend continues??


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Down another notch to 36 deg forecast here.
> 
> Starting to get concerned...if this trend continues??


O yea! I'm checking all the time. I'm putting my money on black. One hour of 36 ain't gonna hurt my plants. It will slow growth a tad but if temps rebound & go south should be a great mater season. Rain provided. Gradual heat would be nice.
LOL Am I asking for the impossible na we're do. Prayers said.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I made some small cages out of field fence that are 19'' tall.Reckon I'll get some trash bags and stretch over my tomato plants.Woke up at 4am this morning wondering what I could cover them with,and it hit me when I got my coffee makings and saw the trash can in the kitchen.As long as the plastic doesn't touch the leaves,I think I can get by.42 right now here,so they got it right today so far.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Down goes the forecast...down to 35 deg now for Sunday night. Yep, going to have to cover tender stuff around here with that forecast.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Hope I got enough feed bags. You would think I'd no better than to plant in the first 2 weeks of March. I even planted some corn. I'm not covering that up.
Dang it! The sad part is it will only be cold for maybe an hour but I do know that one hour can wipe me out & the plants will be burned & use valuable energy to rebound. The yield could be cut in half or worse.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That corn will be fine. When its small shoots, it will even tolerate a freeze without missing a beat. 

Tomatoes are a different story....but with cover they will be fine. 

This cold is probably good for the onions, slow them down a little before they start "thinking" about bolting. It will be over very quickly...and should be smooth sailing after that.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> That corn will be fine. When its small shoots, it will even tolerate a freeze without missing a beat.
> 
> Tomatoes are a different story....but with cover they will be fine.
> 
> This cold is probably good for the onions, slow them down a little before they start "thinking" about bolting. It will be over very quickly...and should be smooth sailing after that.


Don't say that word BOLT. LOL! I'm gonna do the best I can tomorrow evening to cover them. But I'm gonna monitor there predictions about tonight & go from there first. Last prediction I saw was 42. I'm going from there. If the actual temp tonight is higher. Then I'll make my decision.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Well the weather man was wrong at least @ my shack. Its below 42 at 430 AM, its 40.
I'll be covering up plants this afternoon. I'm going with announcing frost Monday morning .This will harm tender vegetation for sure.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

22 degrees at my shack @ 6AM. Actually, that isn't too bad of a temp for Northern MN in late March. I've just starting to plant peppers now and tomatoes will get planted in about a week. All started in the house of coarse in a homemade seed starter box. Depending on how spring looks this year, I may, or may not, have to set up the greenhouse. I'm hoping for an early ice out on the lake this year. Historical average is April 20th, but maybe 10 to 15 days early this year.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

That is cold Dick. Final tally here was 39 with no frost.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

39 here too.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Same here, 39 no frost. Tonight will likely have scattered frost here....time to cover.

Record for this date here was 24 deg in 1965.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

The forecast is now calling for 34. Well last night they said 42 & it was 39. So if its now 34 & their 3 degrees off as they were last night it will freeze here. Cover up this afternoon.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Calling for 39 here tonight. Already tied feed sack on upwind side of cages because wind was beating mater plants to a frazzle. If wind lays be close to frost--think I might add some more protection.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark, don't ever let me plant in the first 2 weeks of March. It always freezes during spring break. I covered most of em but ran out of bags.
Even tough I covered them I still hope it doesn't frost. I'm leaning towards it won't.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> This rain really is a huge boost to the garden. I agree one more frost is likely around Easter.
> 
> ....


Its Palm Sunday so it must be time for a frost. We are going to see a hard frost here tonight...that's the bad news. The good news is I don't expect to loose a single garden plant to it. Corn isn't up yet, but even if it were, it would be fine. Beans aren't up yet, so no problem there. Onions, carrots, brussels sprouts and potatoes all love it.

Tomatoes are all under tubs...no problem there.

I'll be planting two types of squash, several types of peppers, etc. tomorrow...right after taking the tubs off the planted tomatoes.

Hoping this is the last one.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Its Palm Sunday so it must be time for a frost. We are going to see a hard frost here tonight...that's the bad news. The good news is I don't expect to loose a single garden plant to it. Corn isn't up yet, but even if it were, it would be fine. Beans aren't up yet, so no problem there. Onions, carrots, brussels sprouts and potatoes all love it.
> 
> Tomatoes are all under tubs...no problem there.
> 
> ...


Really where did you see that? I saw you were gonna be colder than me. The wind is gonna lay, that I do know. Then turn out of SE . That will cause a fast warm up.
Are you under a frost advisory Or freeze advisory ?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> Really where did you see that? I saw you were gonna be colder than me. The wind is gonna lay, that I do know. Then turn out of SE . That will cause a fast warm up.
> Are you under a frost advisory Or freeze advisory ?


Ch 13 weather showed 32 degrees for Livingston. Freeze warning.

It will be short, however.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Ch 13 weather showed 32 degrees for Livingston. Freeze warning.
> 
> It will be short, however.


I saw 31 for you & 35 for me. Accu weather.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I just checked the gauge. 31. Checked accu weather & they say 36. They need to change their name. I already said I ran out of feed bags. I will loose a few pepper plants & about 5 mater plants. 
I can live with that. I sure hope old man winter does not return. Think I'll keep the bags.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

It says 36 on my wireless "do 1001 things on one thermometer",but it looks like it snowed it's so white.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Final tally! 30 Frost. Papa plants were frosty. Damage unknown till later on in the day.


----------



## artch (Sep 15, 2015)

34 and frosty in northern matagorda county. Looks like I'll lose a few cucumbers but the tomatoes and peppers look good so far. Forecast called for temps around 40. Only missed it by a few degrees.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

artch said:


> 34 and frosty in northern matagorda county. Looks like I'll lose a few cucumbers but the tomatoes and peppers look good so far. Forecast called for temps around 40. Only missed it by a few degrees.


The good thing is you can reseed the cucs. I would suggest pulling all the cucs & starting over. JMO! I have found that frost damaged plants usually produce less fruit & sometimes non at all, Papas will normally rebound after a frost.
It was a chilly night.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Dipped to 30 chilly deg here...but was below 32 deg for only about two hours. 

Jack Frost across the pastures...too early to tell on the taters but should be ok.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Dipped to 30 chilly deg here...but was below 32 deg for only about two hours.
> 
> Jack Frost across the pastures...too early to tell on the taters but should be ok.


You know I put all those chips down & the chips seemed to keep the ground warmer. DUH But you can see in the pic that my pepper plants might of made it. I'll know in a few more hours. 
Yes, the onions, carrots, & greens are loving it. 
Another front is on the way & will bring rain & some more cold but not 30 degrees supposedly around mid 40's. The rain will be nice.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I looked at all those sacks in your picture and thought it was an anti-Trump rally, LOL.

Yep, I'm leaving my tubs out there but going ahead with planting peppers and squash.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I hope y'all pull through . I only got to 48 this morning .


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> I looked at all those sacks in your picture and thought it was an anti-Trump rally, LOL.
> 
> Yep, I'm leaving my tubs out there but going ahead with planting peppers and squash.


LOL! I'm a Trump guy! The sacks are an anti freeze device. Hope they worked ?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Sacks should work fine. The thing I like is easy to put on and easy to take off. 

Looks like my potato tops are brown. Just a temporary setback. I've already seen small potatoes.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Yup taters got burned, Sacks worked fine. Lost a few maters & peppers. But even when I replant those I'm still ahead of my normal plant date. Lesson learned I'll wait till I plant. Ya Right LMAO. Taters are below ground so they should be good. The tops should come back.
Hope old man doesn't make another come back in April like he has the last few years, UGGG.
Yes your set up is sweet. Easy peasy.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I lost all 38 tomatoes.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

peckerwood said:


> I lost all 38 tomatoes.


Not good! One word replant. I'll be replacing 5 maters & 5 peppers. The feed bags worked I just didn't have enough.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Got to about 35-34. Had ice in my birdbath but I covered my maters with a bucket or box and all made it. WooHoo !! Happy Happy Happy !!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

peckerwood said:


> I lost all 38 tomatoes.


How low did the temp go PW?


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

I saw 35 here near Cuero, heck of a frost in low places. But don't think anything was hurt significantly--know more tomorrow. Sorry for you fellers that got whacked but it's part of the game.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Your right JM . Just gotta regroup and replant. Like I said at least its early I mean early in the season. One of my best gardens ever was my first garden up here. I planted it April 19 th. I didn't plant taters or onions.
I was looking at the weather forecast & read about about hail & strong winds. That could be next. O Lawrdy that could wipe us out next. Sure hope not.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I got up at 4:00 and it was 36,and didn't get above that until 8:00.Reckon I'll be buying 38 more plants today.At least I gave it a shot at having an early garden,and I love being out there planting.Good excuse to knock the top half off of a 30 of Stones.All is good!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

peckerwood said:


> I got up at 4:00 and it was 36,and didn't get above that until 8:00.Reckon I'll be buying 38 more plants today.At least I gave it a shot at having an early garden,and I love being out there planting.Good excuse to knock the top half off of a 30 of Stones.All is good!


Don't feel like the lone ranger I'll be replanting today as well. It was a cold one here.
That is weird that I was 6 degrees colder than you.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Well I got r done. Replanted 12 maters & 5 pepper plants. Naturally I planted more than than the freeze harmed. LOL! I also planted my squash . I did crooked neck. The squash bug will love it. LOL! I did about 9 squash from seeds.
You were right Lark the corn didn't miss a beat.
The taters look sad but they should rebound. Guess I'll plant cucs next week.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Good day to plant here also....three kinds of peppers, two kinds of squash. Too early for cucs for me. I like to plant 'em about the same time as okra and peas. 

These strong winds really dry out the garden soil in a hurry. Time to turn on the sprinkler.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Good day to plant here also....three kinds of peppers, two kinds of squash. Too early for cucs for me. I like to plant 'em about the same time as okra and peas.
> 
> These strong winds really dry out the garden soil in a hurry. Time to turn on the sprinkler.


I'm waiting on the cucs but I'll plant when its 60 degree nights. I love cucs. My birds love em too. Cucs and lopes will do me until the weather warms up as far as planting. I did japs, naner peppers 2 bells & a spicy bell. I plant them all together & it seems the Japs make them all hot. But I like it. There between my maters which shade them some & it seems I get more peppers. 
Lark the onions are smoking you were right they loved that cold snap. Hope we get lucky. Big honkin onions lord have mercy.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i have tomatoe cages from concrete reinforcing wire, usually try to have my maters in ground by 1st of march, wrap the cages with frost cloth and this works like a mini hot house, until safe to unwrap. we did not have any frost but had some 30mph winds which would have been just as bad as frost had i not had them covered. my pepper plants are in my rolling hot box, they are about 3" tall now.

good luck to everybody Easter sun is next sun. so maybe most of cold weather is over.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, I spoke too soon. My maters I had on standby (preplant) in pots on the porch didn't fare too well. Just enough frost scorch to be stunted, IMO. Think I will see what is available locally. And now going to plant seed for summer crop. The ones in the garden came through fine. Strange year!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Good thing I didn't replant like I intended yesterday.Last night we had hail and a gale force wind when a sow-**** blew through.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

And looks like that sow-****'s tail is about to whiplash us! Think we're about to just get the South end-hopefully nothing like you had.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Guess I got lucky. No hail but its been windy which is normal for this time of the year. Did get some much needed rain, 42 tonight then it will warm up.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

We got another frost yesterday morning.The only reason I didn't replant was because it's so muddy from the storms a couple nights ago.I nearly screwed up twice,because I wouldn't have had the new plants covered.The forecast was for 44 degrees.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Those frost nipped maters I referred to earlier haven't done a "melt-down" but do have purple-ish veins in leaves, and purple lower stems. What are some opinions as to their future productivity?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Think it was 2 years ago in April we got a frost. I left the maters & grew them. Poor yield.
This last frost I left a few but replanted most. But I replanted more to make sure if the semi burned plants don't produce I'm covered.
I did cover most of them & their fine. Ran out of feed sacks.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll never forget a few years ago it snowed here on April 15. Easy to remember, although I forget the year. Had to start all over on tomatoes. 

I'm committed now for this year...tomatoes staked, caged, and mulched. Too difficult to cover now. Still have a few summer/fall tomato plants to set out.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> I'll never forget a few years ago it snowed here on April 15. Easy to remember, although I forget the year. Had to start all over on tomatoes.
> 
> I'm committed now for this year...tomatoes staked, caged, and mulched. Too difficult to cover now. Still have a few summer/fall tomato plants to set out.


Now your thinking positive. LOL! I got mine staked & next week I'll cage them.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

My inside digital wireless thermometer says 41,but there's frost on the roof of the barn and my pee-cup windshield.All 40 plants are inside the barn.It was dark enough I couldn't tell if there's frost on the ground.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Came back from a fishing trip in Ark to find my pecan trees have budded out.

No more freeze here until next winter...my pecans have never lied to me.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Mine have just started to bud out too.Horse apples are just starting to bud.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

jm423 said:


> Those frost nipped maters I referred to earlier haven't done a "melt-down" but do have purple-ish veins in leaves, and purple lower stems. What are some opinions as to their future productivity?


 I can't speak to the effect that the frost nipping will have, because I don't know how bad it was. But the purple hues aren't a problem. They will go away when the soil and air temps rise. It might take a little while because the soil temp is just as important as the air temp. If you look now, at the underside of the tomato leaves, you will see that they are almost solid purple.

When I start my plants indoors here in MN, they still get a lot of cool nights. Several varieties of tomatoes will get these purple leaves, but some don't. They seem to just as well as the ones that don't get purple leaves.


----------

